# Can living near an airport effect my OTA reception?



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi,
I'm looking for an edge in my waiver request to my local stations and have a question I hope isn't too dumb. I live very close to a small county airport and was wondering if that could effect my ability to receive a grade a signal at all? I don't have a rooftop antenna, but get a unwatchable signal on local my cbs. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

#1 - YEs it could - but -
#2 - The standard for a Waiver is less than Grade B signal - if you aren't getting a picture from a GRADE A, you probably need to re-aim your antenna - or , in your case, install a rooftop antenna.


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks for the reply and correction on signal strength, it's been too long since I've read SHIVA (is that good or bad ? I have a feeling a rooftop antenna would solve my problem. I'm going to apply for waivers one more time and then go from there, I just didn't want to mention the airport thing if it wasn't a possibility to make it seem like I was just inventing things


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a customer (my brother) that lives across from an airport and it does have some effect on his reception, because when the aircraft fly over, it causes his picture to get clearer, then worse, then clearer, back and forth like that repeatedly. Since he lives in an apartment I doubt they would allow an outdoor antenna be attached. I was allowed to put him a satellite dish because it was out of the way and on a pole. He lives two miles from town where the stations are at and still cannot pick the stations up well on rabbit ears. I even tried a Terk antenna and it still does not work as well as the rabbit ears even. He lives up on a hill too.


----------



## Jeigh (May 16, 2002)

We get the ocassional airplane fade as our house sits on one of our airport's approach ways. What I really think is funny though, is that we get bird fade whenever a big flock of bird passes by. Doesn't last more than half a second, but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I even have this problem away from the airport with planes flying over every once in a while. Being next to an airport though makes it a more frequent problem.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

I triewd to get the distant feeds because I live 500 yards from the largest airport . Oshkosh , wisconsin . We have the EAA . it is the biggest air show . Over 3,000 planes come to oshkosh per year . I could not get distant feeds because my local station blocked them .


----------



## jened (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I'll make sure I point it out when I take time to write to the stations directly next month, but alas I guess it probably won't matter in the long wrong.


----------

